# Need For Speed Underground 2 in 1080p spielen?



## MSPCFreak (19. April 2010)

Hi PCGHX,

ich wollt ma fragen wie ichs hinbekomm, Underground 2 in 1920 x 1080 p zu spielen?

Danke!


----------



## MSPCFreak (19. April 2010)

hat keiner eine Idde?


----------



## Driftking007 (19. April 2010)

hey das fänd ich auch nett wenn das wer wüsste
ich möchte auch gerne in 1366x768 zocken  ...


----------



## amdfreak (19. April 2010)

Soweit ich weis geht das nicht, im Menü des Spiels gehts bis 1280*1024


----------



## MSPCFreak (19. April 2010)

Ich hab die Lösung! Einfach so machen wie hier beschrieben:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/need-speed/13921-nfs-carbon-1920x1200-spielen.html

Man kann patch 1.2 installieren, braucht aber dann den 1.2 crack.


----------



## MasterScorpion (19. April 2010)

Hmmm ok für was brauchst du den dan einen crack ? 

kk


----------



## midnight (20. April 2010)

MSPCFreak schrieb:


> Ich hab die Lösung! Einfach so machen wie hier beschrieben:
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/need-speed/13921-nfs-carbon-1920x1200-spielen.html
> 
> Man kann patch 1.2 installieren, braucht aber dann den 1.2 crack.



Oder alternativ ein originales Spiel...

Bei vielen Spielen kann man übrigens auch man die configs durchforsten, da kann man meist eine Auflösung erzwingen..

so far


----------



## MSPCFreak (20. April 2010)

Ich hab auch des orig Spiel, aber die Orig exe geht mit dem Patch nich. STeht auch beim Programm dabei!


----------



## Bull56 (12. Mai 2010)

jop-ist leider so,weil sonst patch der patch die exe an der falschen stelle wenns die ori ist...

bei nfs hp2 kann man die auflösung einfach in den configs ändern xD


----------



## DAEF13 (12. Mai 2010)

> Man kann patch 1.2 installieren, braucht aber dann den 1.2 crack.



Du solltest das Wort "Crack" hier möglichst nicht nennen...
Das mögen die Mods überhaupt nicht


----------

